# Camara Espia!!!



## Cain (Ago 13, 2007)

Buenas colegas. Mi duda es si alguien tiene de casualidad un circuito ke pueda detectar señales de como por ejemplo camaras espias inalambricas,celulares y microfonos,todos ellos inalambricos claro.buske los circuitos en google pero lo ke hay esta para la venta. Y mi problema es ke en mi trabajo no savemos si pusieron camaras espia tipo lapicera y creo ke es una imbaciuon a la intimidad por eso mi duda del circuito.  Y si alguien sabe como interferir la señal mejor,son de 2.4 ghz


----------



## lordblacksuca (Ago 13, 2007)

lo que tenes que hacer es un generador, que funcione a la misma frecuencia que la camara, pero con mas potencia que la misma, entonces, la señal no va a llegar "casi" a su receptor.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 13, 2007)

la forma mas facil de interferir 2.4Ghz es encender el microondas


----------



## Cain (Ago 15, 2007)

Lo del micro pasa porke es una camara de frio y un micro hay dentro...mmm...y lo del generador esta bueno ,si tubieran algun plano basico para modificar mejor,y lo del microondas me dio una gran idea ya ke se podria hacer una especie de magneton pequeño para interferir pero no resualbo nada sin poder detectar la señal de la camara y saver ke esta hay en un principio


----------

